# House of Cards Season 2!



## TheOldSchool

1 more hour!!!!!!  It's on Netflix at 3:01 eastern time!

Sadly, I'm going to bed but the snow has cancelled work for me tomorrow!  And I've got liquor and some frozen pizza!  So House of Cards all day tomorrow wooooo hoooo


----------



## Mr. H.

Fuck!

Fuck  fuck fuck


----------



## Mr. H.

Ruthless pragmatism most brutal.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

We've been reviewing the first season for the release of this one. We're sure to be tuned in tonight for the first episode of 2.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm nursing this season. 1-2 episodes a day. I want to cherish and savor it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> I'm nursing this season. 1-2 episodes a day. I want to cherish and savor it.



I'm binge-ing like a frat boy who just got his liver reset.  My girlfriends working a night shift again so she's been gone since 3 and has given me permission to watch it all AND I didn't have work today.  The rest of Valentine's day is MINE and Netflix put on some House of Cards lingerie for me


----------



## Mr. H.

Just watched #4. I was squirming during Claire's live interview. Dang this is good stuff. 

I haven't been so wrapped up in a TV series since season 1 of Spartacus. 

Oh and hey- no spoilers, folks!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> Just watched #4. I was squirming during Claire's live interview. Dang this is good stuff.
> 
> I haven't been so wrapped up in a TV series since season 1 of Spartacus.
> 
> Oh and hey- no spoilers, folks!



Everything that happens for the rest of the season is AWESOME!

I hope that's not a spoiler


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched #4. I was squirming during Claire's live interview. Dang this is good stuff.
> 
> I haven't been so wrapped up in a TV series since season 1 of Spartacus.
> 
> Oh and hey- no spoilers, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not a spoiler
Click to expand...


NOT IN THIS THREAD!

I'm even avoiding the HOC Facebook comments. 

My biggest curiosity going into this season was whether or not Claire would conceive. 

One scene, I'm nearly moved to tears. The next, I'm shaking in my seat. 

Giggity.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched #4. I was squirming during Claire's live interview. Dang this is good stuff.
> 
> I haven't been so wrapped up in a TV series since season 1 of Spartacus.
> 
> Oh and hey- no spoilers, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not a spoiler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT IN THIS THREAD!
> 
> I'm even avoiding the HOC Facebook comments.
> 
> My biggest curiosity going into this season was whether or not Claire would conceive.
> 
> One scene, I'm nearly moved to tears. The next, I'm shaking in my seat.
> 
> Giggity.
Click to expand...


Claire has 10 babies during the rest of the season Mr. H.  And they each solve a political crisis.  And I'm out of rep right now


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT IN THIS THREAD!
> 
> I'm even avoiding the HOC Facebook comments.
> 
> My biggest curiosity going into this season was whether or not Claire would conceive.
> 
> One scene, I'm nearly moved to tears. The next, I'm shaking in my seat.
> 
> Giggity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claire has 10 babies during the rest of the season Mr. H.  And they each solve a political crisis.  And I'm out of rep right now
Click to expand...


LOL bring it on! That's worth at least a dozen more seasons. It'll keep my kid employed through retirement.


----------



## Mojo2

I intentionally stopped watching Season 1 at the next to last episode so that NOW, when Season 2 is released I wouldn't have to wait for the next episode.

And I am very glad i did it that way.

I was really wondering what happened of their running through the dark at the end of Season 1.

Instead of having to wait a few months or however long it was, I just took a BRB and then sat right back down and started watching S2/Ep1.

This is as good as Mad Men and in a similar sort of way.

Just watched Kevin Spacey on ABC's This Week with George Stephanopoulous and he is truly a gifted actor and a really smart guy.

Couldn't be any better.

A Season Two, Episode One surprise is in store for anyone who watched Season One.

I hardly EVER talk back to the screen.

But for this?

Uh, yeah.

Big time!

The G-word and the "F" word.

A lot.

LOLOL

Love it.


----------



## Mojo2

Don't think for a second Obama is kidding about his admiration for *F* rank *U* nderwood.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeNM_VpYYE4]Kevin Spacey: President Obama 'Wishes' He Could Be As Ruthlessly Efficient As My Character - YouTube[/ame]

Although, to be fair to Obama, I think he has tricks up his sleeve that FU could only imagine.


----------



## Mr. H.

I sent my son a one-word text after watching Ep. 1.

FUCK!

His reply "ha- you watched episode one, huh".


----------



## BDBoop

Watched the first episode. Screamed in unison with my sister at the TV in a pivotal and unexpected moment. Agreed with said sister to watch all future shows together because it's more fun that way.

Holy Shiznet.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Then ending to the season is possibly the best ending I've ever seen to anything.

Yes, I already watched it all


----------



## hazlnut

Finished!!

*Outstanding, better than season 1.*


You do have to get past the episode 2-1 "game changer" and just accept that this is not Aaron Sorkin West Wing, this is a modern day Richard III with all the great asides to the audience and Machiavellian evil plotting.

Kevin Spacey is brilliant -- the looks to the camera are priceless.

I read that some political insiders say the show is 99% true.  I think the vindictiveness and deep strategy is true, but the level of criminal activity, God help us if that's true.

I've also noticed how a number of the actors play very flat, complacent, emotionless, intentionally blind to the fact they are pawns in a game -- almost as if the director said I want to you read the lines as a chess piece would, oblivious as to your part in the game, thinking your choice is your own.


----------



## Mr. H.

So much for my "one or two episodes/day". 

I couldn't stop!

Wow.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> So much for my "one or two episodes/day".
> 
> I couldn't stop!
> 
> Wow.



Are you all done?


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my "one or two episodes/day".
> 
> I couldn't stop!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you all done?
Click to expand...


Yes, dear, and you were great.

Got a cigarette?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my "one or two episodes/day".
> 
> I couldn't stop!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you all done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dear, and you were great.
> 
> Got a cigarette?
Click to expand...


A cigarette?  You want something that lasts longer than you did?


----------



## Mr. H.

Hey I'm going to start a thread (no spoilers) where we can blab about this shit.


----------



## Mojo2

Mr. H. said:


> Hey I'm going to start a thread (no spoilers) where we can blab about this shit.



Did you mean you want to start a thread where YOU CAN blab about it and reveal the spoilers?

I would post in it.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mojo2 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm going to start a thread (no spoilers) where we can blab about this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean you want to start a thread where YOU CAN blab about it and reveal the spoilers?
> 
> I would post in it.
Click to expand...


LOL come on in! Just don't spread the spoils where they don't belong.


----------



## Mojo2

hazlnut said:


> Finished!!
> 
> *Outstanding, better than season 1.*
> 
> 
> You do have to get past the episode 2-1 "game changer" and just accept that this is not Aaron Sorkin West Wing, this is a modern day Richard III with all the great asides to the audience and Machiavellian evil plotting.
> 
> Kevin Spacey is brilliant -- the looks to the camera are priceless.
> 
> I read that some political insiders say the show is 99% true.  I think the vindictiveness and deep strategy is true, but the level of criminal activity, God help us if that's true.
> 
> I've also noticed how a number of the actors play very flat, complacent, emotionless, intentionally blind to the fact they are pawns in a game -- almost as if the director said I want to you read the lines as a chess piece would, oblivious as to your part in the game, thinking your choice is your own.



Those actors are portraying those with the Sheeple/Liberal malaise.

They do it very well.

They have no idea what the machinations happening around them, or to them, will result.

That is the essence of Liberalitis.

Unintended consequences and unforeseen results.

Oh, they have good intentions sometimes but they are only capable of limited rational reasoning ability.



> IRVING KRISTOL: If you had asked any liberal in 1960, we are going to pass these laws, these laws, these laws, and these laws, mentioning all the laws that in fact were passed in the 1960s and 70s, would you say crime will go up, drug addiction will go up, illegitimacy will go up, or will they get down? Obviously, everyone would have said, they will get down. And everyone would have been wrong. Now, thats not something that the liberals have been able to face up to. Theyve had their reforms, and they have led to consequences that they did not expect and they dont know what to do about.



Silt 3.0: Baby It's Cold Outside (first half)

Their curse.

And we have vowed to co-exist with them.

If they were left to their own devices history would have been absolutely brutal in revealing their ideology and approach and attitudes as failures.

Yet, because we are a united people, or we have been until...soon...we have kept them in line to some degree and kept us all successful as a nation.

But now they hope to declare their independence from a RW America.

Obama is replicating his revolutionary, rebel father's dream.

Where Senior rebelled against Britain so that Kenya could be free and on it's own to sink or swim by the efforts of and at the direction of Kenyans, Obama wants to break free of the Right Wing. But he wants to take the entire country from the RW so he and his ruling class anti-American cronies and contributors can set up a country according to HIS and his father's ideals.

There's a lesson for you.


----------



## Mojo2

Mr. H. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm going to start a thread (no spoilers) where we can blab about this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean you want to start a thread where YOU CAN blab about it and reveal the spoilers?
> 
> I would post in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL come on in! Just don't spread the spoils where they don't belong.
Click to expand...


What's the point of starting a new thread where you can blab just so long as you don't reveal the spoilers when you can do exactly that in THIS thread???

Am I missing something?


----------



## Mojo2

hazlnut said:


> Finished!!




This is about your Sig.



> Taliban or Tea Party?
> 
> Ideological Purity.
> Compromise as weakness.
> Fundamentalist belief in scriptural literalism.
> Denying science.
> A need to control women's bodies.
> Severe xenophobia.
> Tribal mentality (us vs. them)



There are several arguable points to make to bring it into the arena of complete truthfulness.

However, I will just concern myself with the obvious main difference between the Taliban and the Tea Party.

The obvious difference is that the Tea Party's foundation is the U.S. Constitution.

The Taliban's foundation is the Koran.

We know that  hundreds of millions of fundamentalist Muslims are presently ready, willing and able to follow the Koan's instructions to conquer all countries, governments, religions and people to bring them into submission under Islam (which means, "Submission). 

The U.S. Constitution stands for life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.

Your sig = Fail


----------



## Mojo2

In Season Two, Ep. 3 there was a nice example of the power of the media and the Leftists in our Country.

At the 19:21 mark.

In 1992 G.H.W. Bush was being shown the difference between the old check out registers and the new ones at a grocery store supplier which he was curious about.

The Liberal media led everyone to believe he was totally out of touch with the average American and didn't know what these items were or how they worked.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mojo2 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!!
> 
> *Outstanding, better than season 1.*
> 
> 
> You do have to get past the episode 2-1 "game changer" and just accept that this is not Aaron Sorkin West Wing, this is a modern day Richard III with all the great asides to the audience and Machiavellian evil plotting.
> 
> Kevin Spacey is brilliant -- the looks to the camera are priceless.
> 
> I read that some political insiders say the show is 99% true.  I think the vindictiveness and deep strategy is true, but the level of criminal activity, God help us if that's true.
> 
> I've also noticed how a number of the actors play very flat, complacent, emotionless, intentionally blind to the fact they are pawns in a game -- almost as if the director said I want to you read the lines as a chess piece would, oblivious as to your part in the game, thinking your choice is your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those actors are portraying those with the Sheeple/Liberal malaise.
> 
> They do it very well.
> 
> They have no idea what the machinations happening around them, or to them, will result.
> 
> That is the essence of Liberalitis.
> 
> Unintended consequences and unforeseen results.
> 
> Oh, they have good intentions sometimes but they are only capable of limited rational reasoning ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRVING KRISTOL: If you had asked any liberal in 1960, we are going to pass these laws, these laws, these laws, and these laws, mentioning all the laws that in fact were passed in the 1960s and 70s, would you say crime will go up, drug addiction will go up, illegitimacy will go up, or will they get down? Obviously, everyone would have said, they will get down. And everyone would have been wrong. Now, thats not something that the liberals have been able to face up to. Theyve had their reforms, and they have led to consequences that they did not expect and they dont know what to do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silt 3.0: Baby It's Cold Outside (first half)
> 
> Their curse.
> 
> And we have vowed to co-exist with them.
> 
> If they were left to their own devices history would have been absolutely brutal in revealing their ideology and approach and attitudes as failures.
> 
> Yet, because we are a united people, or we have been until...soon...we have kept them in line to some degree and kept us all successful as a nation.
> 
> But now they hope to declare their independence from a RW America.
> 
> Obama is replicating his revolutionary, rebel father's dream.
> 
> Where Senior rebelled against Britain so that Kenya could be free and on it's own to sink or swim by the efforts of and at the direction of Kenyans, Obama wants to break free of the Right Wing. But he wants to take the entire country from the RW so he and his ruling class anti-American cronies and contributors can set up a country according to HIS and his father's ideals.
> 
> There's a lesson for you.
Click to expand...


We understand, Mo.

This is a thread about a TV drama. 

There are plenty of other threads for discussing specific political issues. 

I think you'd get more bang for your buck if you post in those threads, not this one.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Mr. H. said:


> I'm nursing this season. 1-2 episodes a day. I want to cherish and savor it.



I'm policing us to 1 per week. the problem is the damned spoilers. We almost got hit witha  spoiler on episode 1 of 2 before the first day was even up!


----------



## BDBoop

Which "House Of Cards" Character Are You

*You got Remy Danton*

Youre smooth and youre all about one thing, getting results and making money. Youre always working and thats OK with you. I mean, what else would you be doing?


----------



## Mr. H.

TakeAStepBack said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nursing this season. 1-2 episodes a day. I want to cherish and savor it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm policing us to 1 per week. the problem is the damned spoilers. We almost got hit witha  spoiler on episode 1 of 2 before the first day was even up!
Click to expand...


That was yesterday. How's it working out for ya.


----------



## Mr. H.

BDBoop said:


> Which "House Of Cards" Character Are You
> 
> *You got Remy Danton*
> 
> Youre smooth and youre all about one thing, getting results and making money. Youre always working and thats OK with you. I mean, what else would you be doing?



F.U. 

Probably for the drink I chose LOL.


----------



## BDBoop

But what did it say???


----------



## Mr. H.

Oh crap. BRB.....


----------



## Mr. H.

_Congratulations, you&#8217;re basically the coolest person in the room. But you might also be a sociopath, so watch out for that. You&#8217;re quick with a smile and quicker with a knife in someone&#8217;s back. But remember, don&#8217;t let that get to your head or everyone will realize how evil you truly are._


----------



## Mojo2

Mr. H. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!!
> 
> *Outstanding, better than season 1.*
> 
> 
> You do have to get past the episode 2-1 "game changer" and just accept that this is not Aaron Sorkin West Wing, this is a modern day Richard III with all the great asides to the audience and Machiavellian evil plotting.
> 
> Kevin Spacey is brilliant -- the looks to the camera are priceless.
> 
> I read that some political insiders say the show is 99% true.  I think the vindictiveness and deep strategy is true, but the level of criminal activity, God help us if that's true.
> 
> I've also noticed how a number of the actors play very flat, complacent, emotionless, intentionally blind to the fact they are pawns in a game -- almost as if the director said I want to you read the lines as a chess piece would, oblivious as to your part in the game, thinking your choice is your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those actors are portraying those with the Sheeple/Liberal malaise.
> 
> They do it very well.
> 
> They have no idea what the machinations happening around them, or to them, will result.
> 
> That is the essence of Liberalitis.
> 
> Unintended consequences and unforeseen results.
> 
> Oh, they have good intentions sometimes but they are only capable of limited rational reasoning ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRVING KRISTOL: If you had asked any liberal in 1960, we are going to pass these laws, these laws, these laws, and these laws, mentioning all the laws that in fact were passed in the 1960s and 70s, would you say crime will go up, drug addiction will go up, illegitimacy will go up, or will they get down? Obviously, everyone would have said, they will get down. And everyone would have been wrong. Now, thats not something that the liberals have been able to face up to. Theyve had their reforms, and they have led to consequences that they did not expect and they dont know what to do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silt 3.0: Baby It's Cold Outside (first half)
> 
> Their curse.
> 
> And we have vowed to co-exist with them.
> 
> If they were left to their own devices history would have been absolutely brutal in revealing their ideology and approach and attitudes as failures.
> 
> Yet, because we are a united people, or we have been until...soon...we have kept them in line to some degree and kept us all successful as a nation.
> 
> But now they hope to declare their independence from a RW America.
> 
> Obama is replicating his revolutionary, rebel father's dream.
> 
> Where Senior rebelled against Britain so that Kenya could be free and on it's own to sink or swim by the efforts of and at the direction of Kenyans, Obama wants to break free of the Right Wing. But he wants to take the entire country from the RW so he and his ruling class anti-American cronies and contributors can set up a country according to HIS and his father's ideals.
> 
> There's a lesson for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We understand, Mo.
> 
> This is a thread about a TV drama.
> 
> There are plenty of other threads for discussing specific political issues.
> 
> I think you'd get more bang for your buck if you post in those threads, not this one.
Click to expand...


How right you are.

Mr. H.


----------



## TheOldSchool

BDBoop said:


> Which "House Of Cards" Character Are You
> 
> *You got Remy Danton*
> 
> Youre smooth and youre all about one thing, getting results and making money. Youre always working and thats OK with you. I mean, what else would you be doing?



I got Garrett Walker.  I feel so ashamed...


----------



## BDBoop

TheOldSchool said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which "House Of Cards" Character Are You
> 
> *You got Remy Danton*
> 
> Youre smooth and youre all about one thing, getting results and making money. Youre always working and thats OK with you. I mean, what else would you be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Garrett Walker.  I feel so ashamed...
Click to expand...


You should be ashamed, but mostly because you didn't bring back the blurb!


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which "House Of Cards" Character Are You
> 
> *You got Remy Danton*
> 
> Youre smooth and youre all about one thing, getting results and making money. Youre always working and thats OK with you. I mean, what else would you be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Garrett Walker.  I feel so ashamed...
Click to expand...


The blurb, man The blurb...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which "House Of Cards" Character Are You
> 
> *You got Remy Danton*
> 
> Youre smooth and youre all about one thing, getting results and making money. Youre always working and thats OK with you. I mean, what else would you be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Garrett Walker.  I feel so ashamed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blurb, man The blurb...
Click to expand...


Here is Garrett Walker's epic blurb:



> "Ah jeez. Sorry, you got the President. Hey, at least youre in charge right?"


----------



## Plasmaball

We just finished part 3 last night and this is one of the few shows where I talk out loud during it, look back at my wife and go wtf. .
I love it....


----------



## Samson

I was wondering if anyone on USMB had the intellectual capacity to keep up with House of Cards.

I'm pleased I didn't need to start the thread.

Fantastic show, but I'm attempting to limit myself to one show/night.

I prescribe _Lillyhammer_, another terrific Netfix Original Series, and _The Killing_, an AMAZING AMC original series.....oh yeah, and Vikings begins next week!!!


----------



## AquaAthena

As much as I like watching Kevin Spacey, I decided against watching this series, as I don't need another does of reality politics. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULwUzF1q5w4]Netflix Original Series House of Cards - Trailer - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Was there any reason to turn Francis into a Bisexual?

I cannot connect the scene with the plot.


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> As much as I like watching Kevin Spacey, I decided against watching this series, as I don't need another does of reality politics.



Well, I strongly suggest you reconsider.

It is ENTERTAINMENT.

  [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I like watching Kevin Spacey, I decided against watching this series, as I don't need another does of reality politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I strongly suggest you reconsider.
> 
> It is ENTERTAINMENT.
> 
> [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]
Click to expand...



I'll stick with the Ian Richardson version.  He's faboo.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I like watching Kevin Spacey, I decided against watching this series, as I don't need another does of reality politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I strongly suggest you reconsider.
> 
> It is ENTERTAINMENT.
> 
> [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with the Ian Richardson version.  He's faboo.
Click to expand...


If anyone is intersted in Boe's obscure reference from a quarter century ago, then you can dust it off here


----------



## Mr. H.

Am in the middle of re-watching Season 2, and picking up snippets of things that I hadn't noticed earlier. Can't wait to see where they take this drama next...


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> Am in the middle of re-watching Season 2, and picking up snippets of things that I hadn't noticed earlier. Can't wait to see where they take this drama next...



When Vikings and Madmen end, then I may need to watch it again, from the beginning.

Of course there's the Season Premier of Hell on Wheels....

And I've started watching TURN.

And SALEM....


----------



## MisterBeale

Watched both seasons.  Interesting, but like all TV, mostly propaganda.


----------



## Samson

MisterBeale said:


> Watched both seasons.  Interesting, but like all TV, mostly propaganda.



The executive producer is Kevin Spacey, who is a Democrat and a friend of former U.S. President Bill Clinton, having met Clinton before his presidency began. Spacey has described Clinton as "one of the shining lights" of the political process.

What did you expect?


----------



## Mr. H.

Asked the kid if he could tell me whether Doug Stamper is alive or dead. 

He replied no, preceded by a resounding FUCK.


----------



## Mr. H.

He got to hang out on the set yesterday and tonight they're throwing a party for cast/crew. 
Still no word on Doug.


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> He got to hang out on the set yesterday and tonight they're throwing a party for cast/crew.
> Still no word on Doug.



If he is alive I expect him to be dead soon.

He's become a liability.


----------



## Mr. H.

Hmmm..... no.

The liability conked his noggin' and took his car.


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> Hmmm..... no.
> 
> The liability conked his noggin' and took his car.



No, he let her escape.

He got all soft and mushy, but I cannot say I blame him...the little tart has a Great pair.


----------



## Mr. H.

Samson said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... no.
> 
> The liability conked his noggin' and took his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he let her escape.
> 
> He got all soft and mushy, but I cannot say I blame him...the little tart has a Great pair.
Click to expand...




Yeah and he had promised Frank that he'd never fuck up again.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

*Great* show. Kevin Spacey absolutely nails it, and so does the supporting cast.

I especially loved the ending scene for this season. The look on Frank's face was simply chilling.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

This was actually a really badass show.


----------



## Samson

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> This was actually a really badass show.



Was?

_Nearing the release date of 'House of Cards' Season 3, a major spoiler and other rumors have been revealed concerning the upcoming installment.

Although creators of the show have been making a great effort not to spill any details about the series' come-back for the latest season, some information about the show has slipped through their fingers. To appease anxious fans, series creator Beau Willimon previously revealed a major spoiler for the hit Netflix series as he held a Twitter Q&A wherein he revealed one of the character's fates.

In the said Q&A portion, it was revealed that Doug Stamper's character will be killed as the 'House of Cards' Season 3 sets in. The character responsible for Stamper's death is said to be Rachel Posner and that's another revelation. Rachel Brosnahan who plays the role of Posner will be also coming back to the show while Stamper's death is said to be no longer a surprise as his character has been practically dead in the previous season.

Another rumor about the show is that this season will consist of 13 episodes, most of which are surely packed with action. Additionally, sources suggest that the show's production team is trying to shoot an episode inside the UN headquarters, but is having trouble cutting through all the red tape.

'House of Cards' prepares for the Season 3 premiere slated for sometime in the middle of next year, 2015_


----------



## Indofred

TheOldSchool said:


> 1 more hour!!!!!!  It's on Netflix at 3:01 eastern time!
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to bed but the snow has cancelled work for me tomorrow!  And I've got liquor and some frozen pizza!  So House of Cards all day tomorrow wooooo hoooo



I watched a couple of episodes of the American version - it's shit.
The original BBC version is pure classic.


----------

